# iMac G3: Firmware introuvable



## Sebam (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous, je fais court:

Un viel iMac récupéré, sous système 9 et maintenant l'envie de goûter à Panther sur ce bel ordi. (G5 500 MHz - 384Mo de Ram - Un DD de 20Go - Un look superbe et un bruit de climatiseur )

Problème: Il semble que pour installer Panther je sois obligé de passer par la case "Mise à jour du Bios" sauf que celui-ci ne semble plus disponible sur le site d'Apple et je ne le trouve pas ailleurs. 

Une idée? :love:


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut *Sebam*.

Regarde ici la page archivée des _Mises-à-jour_Firmware_ pour Mac PPC pour les références. 

Ton _iMac_ sous Mac OS 9 ne peut absolument pas être un *G5*, mais un *G3* produit entre 2000 et 2001. Il lui faut l'*iMac Firmware update 4.1.9* - téléchargeable ICI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

J'ajouterais que pour faire la mise à jour du Firmware, il faut un système 9.1 ou 9.2.x, mais un 9.0.x ne suffit pas.

Par contre, il y a un problème :



Sebam a dit:


> un bruit de climatiseur )



s'il n'y a pas un CD ou DVD dans le lecteur optique, alors, ton iMac (son disque dur, pour être plus précis) est très malade, parce que refroidi uniquement par convection, cette machine est normalement absolument silencieuse, en l'absence de tout ventilateur à l'intérieur.


----------



## Sebam (27 Novembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton _iMac_ sous Mac OS 9 ne peut absolument pas être un *G5*, mais un *G3* produit entre 2000 et 2001. Il lui faut l'*iMac Firmware update 4.1.9* - téléchargeable ICI.



En effet, je confirme qu'il s'agit d'une erreur de frappe, c'est bien évidemment un G3.
Je suis (agréablement) surpris que tu aies trouvé le Firmware sur le site Apple, j'ai passé du temps à le rechercher sans succès.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ajouterais que pour faire la mise à jour du Firmware, il faut un système 9.1 ou 9.2.x, mais un 9.0.x ne suffit pas.
> 
> Par contre, il y a un problème :
> 
> s'il n'y a pas un CD ou DVD dans le lecteur optique, alors, ton iMac (son disque dur, pour être plus précis) est très malade, parce que refroidi uniquement par convection, cette machine est normalement absolument silencieuse, en l'absence de tout ventilateur à l'intérieur.



En fait, l'ordinateur devient silencieux après environ une trentaine de minutes d'usage, je ne sais comment l'expliquer. 
Le lecteur optique recrache beaucoup de disques, je pense qu'il est malheureusement en fin de carrière, après cela n'explique pas ce problème de ventilation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Sebam a dit:


> cela n'explique pas ce problème de ventilation.



Sauf à ce que cet iMac ait été trafiqué, ça ne peut pas être un problème de ventilation, vu que cette machine est totalement dépourvue de ventilateur, donc, de deux choses l'une : où un ventilateur et une sonde de température ont été ajoutés par un bricoleur doué mais pas très malin (because c'est quand ça chauffe qu'il y en aurait besoin et non au départ quand la machine est encxore froide), ce à quoi je ne crois guère, où la source du bruit vient soit du disque optique, soit du disque dur. S'il n'y a pas de CD/DVD dans le lecteur, alors il est probable que ça soit le disque dur, mais là, c'est franchement inquiétant


----------



## Sebam (27 Novembre 2013)

Je vais tenter de le changer. Je vais de ce pas sur le Tube voir la procédure. 
Merci à tous pour vos conseils, je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai avancé sur le dossier.


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2013)

Reagrde aussi sur iFixit quand même, c'est mieux documenté que la plupart des autres tutos


----------



## Sebam (28 Novembre 2013)

Bon, je viens de terminer et bien évidemment j'ai un soucis. 

J'ai tout d'abord essayé de faire la mise à jour du firmware pour me rendre compte qu'il était déjà à jour (Ok passons!), ensuite, changement de DD pour un WD 40 Go (Installé sans le formater, il fallait?) et lancement de l'imac sur le CD.1 de Panther. 

Voilà le résultat:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/az0cwxc7ksfdr8z/P_usVP9wUd

Je sens que je vais devoir le démonter à nouveau, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens. 

En passant, je confirme que le bruit venait bien de l'ancien disque dur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2013)

Sebam a dit:


> Installé sans le formater, il fallait?



Pas nécessairement, tu as accès à l'utilitaire de disque sur le CD 1 de Panther, donc tu peux partitionner (et pas formater*) ton disque à ce stade



Sebam a dit:


> et lancement de l'imac sur le CD.1 de Panther.
> 
> Voilà le résultat:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/az0cwxc7ksfdr8z/P_usVP9wUd



Là, c'est un autre problème, essaie de démonter les barrettes mémoire et de les remettre en place (pas besoin de rouvrir pour ça, il y a une trappe en dessous) en les intervertissant. Si ça le refait, essaie avec une seule des deux barrettes (la 256), et si ça continue essaie juste avec l'autre (la 128, donc).


----------



## Sebam (28 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas nécessairement, tu as accès à l'utilitaire de disque sur le CD 1 de Panther, donc tu peux partitionner (et pas formater*) ton disque à ce stade
> 
> 
> 
> Là, c'est un autre problème, essaie de démonter les barrettes mémoire et de les remettre en place (pas besoin de rouvrir pour ça, il y a une trappe en dessous) en les intervertissant. Si ça le refait, essaie avec une seule des deux barrettes (la 256), et si ça continue essaie juste avec l'autre (la 128, donc).



Tenté, rien de mieux. 
Je précise, j'ai retiré la pile de sauvegarde (je crains une coulure à terme), le problème peux-t-il venir de son absence?


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2013)

J'ai déjà eu un KP (Kernel Panic) juste pour un problème de disque dur

Tu as fait quoi avec l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2013)

Sebam a dit:


> Tenté, rien de mieux.
> Je précise, j'ai retiré la pile de sauvegarde (je crains une coulure à terme), le problème peux-t-il venir de son absence?



Non, si la présence d'une pile hors d'usage peut parfois poser problème, son absence pure et simple ne peut en aucun cas le faire sur ce modèle (il n'y a eu en tout et pour tout que 3 modèles de Mac qui ne pouvaient fonctionner sans pile : le Mac II fx, le LC475 (et toutes ses déclinaisons) et le PowerMac 6100 (et sa déclinaison "server le 6150)).


----------



## Sebam (28 Novembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu un KP (Kernel Panic) juste pour un problème de disque dur
> 
> Tu as fait quoi avec l'utilitaire de disque ?



Que dalle, j'ai droit à la pomme et hop, Kernel. 
Bien sûr, je boot sur le CD en maintenant "C".


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2013)

C'est vrai que c'est chiant toutes ces manips sur des vieux Mac quand on a pas de boitier externe FW 
Pour nous les vieux qu'ont de l'âge, on a tous acheté ce genre de trucs. 
Obligatoires à l'époque quand ces Mac n'étaient pas obsolètes


----------



## Sebam (28 Novembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est chiant toutes ces manips sur des vieux Mac quand on a pas de boitier externe FW&#8230;
> Pour nous les vieux qu'ont de l'âge, on a tous acheté ce genre de trucs.
> Obligatoires à l'époque quand ces Mac n'étaient pas obsolètes&#8230;



J'ai bien pensé à en acheter un d'autant que j'ai un Emac de coté à "rénover" lui aussi et même ma machine principale, un iMac de 2008 en est pourvue. 
Mais en même temps, c'est encore dépenser pour quelque chose qui va certainement peut (pas?) me servir et surtout ce n'est pas évident de trouver un boitier externe pour intégrer un disque dur qui soit équipé de FW400, 800 et USB2.

Je suis en train de me graver de nouveau le CD1 de Panther, mais je n'y crois pas vraiment, j'ai bien vérifié que l'OS9 le lisait avant de retirer le DD.

je précise aussi, concernant le DD, que j'ai fais un test de surface avant de l'installer dont il est ressortit avec un sans faute.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Bon, je viens de remonter la bestiole, j'ai bien nettoyé les connecteurs, les barrettes mémoires etc j'ai aussi refait le CD1 et bingo, l'installation se lance. 

Youhou. :love:

Je ne peux pas m'en occuper ce soir mais je me remets sur le dossier demain; en espérant que tout se passe bien! 

Je vous tiens au courant et d'ores et déjà, merci pour vous coups de main avisés.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2013)

Bah en dernier lieu, j'ai acheté un boitier no-name FW400 qui boote facile tous mes vieux Mac
Tiens, un truc de ce genre

Même si tu as résolu ce problème spécifique, si tu bidouille des vieux Mac, un boitier disque FW, c'est un "must have"


----------



## Sebam (29 Novembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Bah en dernier lieu, j'ai acheté un boitier no-name FW400 qui boote facile tous mes vieux Mac
> Tiens, un truc de ce genre
> 
> Même si tu as résolu ce problème spécifique, si tu bidouille des vieux Mac, un boitier disque FW, c'est un "must have"



Merci pour ton lien, j'avoue que je vais peut-être craquer d'autant qu'en dehors de l'Emac, je vais récupérer un Powermac G4 Bi 1Ghz dont la carte video est HS, avoir un DD externe en Fire avec tout ce qu'il me faut dedans me rendra certainement service. :râteau:

Je me demande pourquoi je mets les mains dans toutes ces machines, vu ce que je peux faire aujourd'hui simplement avec mon téléphone certainement la frustration d'avoir loupé les années d'or.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Sebam a dit:


> je vais récupérer un Powermac G4 Bi 1Ghz dont la carte video est HS



Ah ? un "couic si le verre", ou un "aime dédé" ?



Sebam a dit:


> Je me demande pourquoi je mets les mains dans toutes ces machines, vu ce que je peux faire aujourd'hui simplement avec mon téléphone&#8230; certainement la frustration d'avoir loupé les années d'or.



Ou de les avoir vécues sans avoir les moyens de te les payer :casse: Mais rassure toi, tu n'es pas le seul ! 

Bon, en tous cas pour ton G4, fais moi signe si je peux t'aider (comme te fournir une carte vidéo, par exemple ) !


----------



## Sebam (29 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? un "couic si le verre", ou un "aime dédé" ?



MMD, je dois le récupérer semaine prochaine, si le gars me le garde jusque là...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou de les avoir vécues sans avoir les moyens de te les payer :casse: Mais rassure toi, tu n'es pas le seul !
> 
> Bon, en tous cas pour ton G4, fais moi signe si je peux t'aider (comme te fournir une carte vidéo, par exemple ) !



Sympa ta propo., tu as quoi sous le coude comme Carte video?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Sebam a dit:


> Sympa ta propo., tu as quoi sous le coude en Carte video?



Sous le coude ? rien, mais dans mon tiroir, il y a une Radeon 9000 pro (provenance G4 MDD 2003) ! 

Bon, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de tester la bête, mais rien ne donne à penser qu'elle ait le moindre problème, elle vient d'une épave que SulliX m'avait donné au printemps passé, avec un écran ADC Formac, et dont le problème est, semble-t-il, le processeur H.S.

Jusque là, je la gardais "okazou" comme pièce de rechange pour mon PM G4 à moi (un Fw800 bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz qui a la même, et me sert de serveur).

D'ailleurs, si ton G4 est un MDD à la carrosserie "défraîchie", j'ai aussi un boîtier à l'état "cosmétique" quasiment "comme neuf" que je ne peux pas utiliser, il lui manque le trou pour la prise Fw800 (et de toute façon, le mien est nickel aussi) !


----------



## Sebam (29 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sous le coude ? rien, mais dans mon tiroir, il y a une Radeon 9000 pro (provenance G4 MDD 2003) !



Ben super sérieux, merci! C'est une carte correcte il me semble. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si ton G4 est un MDD à la carrosserie "défraîchie", j'ai aussi un boîtier à l'état "cosmétique" quasiment "comme neuf" que je ne peux pas utiliser, il lui manque le trou pour la prise Fw800 (et de toute façon, le mien est nickel aussi) !



Je ne sais pas quoi te dire, le gars n'a pas été très explicite au tel, je pense que l'ordi ne doit pas être très beau, après les MDD bi 1GHz n'ont pas de 800, dans aucun cas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

Sebam a dit:


> Ben super sérieux, merci! C'est une carte correcte il me semble.



Sur ces machines, c'était le milieu de gamme en matière de carte vidéo (c'est une 64 Mo, ça allait de la GeForce 4 MX avec 32 Mo à la Radeon 9700 avec 128 Mo). Par exemple, la 9000 Pro fait tourner Medal of Honor sans problème, mais pas "Call of Duty 2" ou "Doom 3" (ils tournent, mais avec des artefacts d'affichage, poussière, fumée ou brouillard sont affichés en "a-plat" rouge, entre autres).



Sebam a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi te dire, le gars n'a pas été très explicite au tel, je pense que l'ordi ne doit pas être très beau, après les MDD bi 1GHz n'ont pas de 800, dans aucun cas?



Dans aucun cas, car dans ce cas, ils ne s'appelleraient plus "MDD" mais "Fw800". Pour l'essentiel, il y a 3 différences entre le MDD et le Fw800, ce sont :

- Un port Fw800 en plus des deux Fw400
- Possibilité de connecter un module Bluetooth (optionnel)
- Airport extrème &#8230; Optionnel dans tous les cas, (802.11g à 54 Mb/s) contre Airport (802.11b à 12 Mb/s) pour les MDD.

Cela dit, en 2x1 Ghz, c'est forcément un MDD 2002, il y a bien eu un Fw800 à 1 Ghz, mais mono-processeur, en dual, c'était 1,25 ou 1,42, et le MDD 2003, c'était seulement 1,25 ou 2x1,25. Par contre, il y a aussi eu un Quicksilver 2002, en 2x1Ghz.

Je propose que tu me re-contactes par MP lorsque tu seras en possession de l'engin, nous verrons à ce moment ce dont tu as besoin, de toute façon, le boîtier, si tu ne le prends pas, un jour ou l'autre, il va filer à la benne, ça encombre un peu mon bureau.


----------

